# Cutting very small pieces on table saw



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

Sometimes I need to cut very small pieces for jigs or other things and instead of passing my fingers "very carefully"...1/8" from the blade, I made this simple thingy...

Hope that it will help you too

Regards
niki


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the simple thingy. Great as usual.  Keep them coming Niki.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back Niki, I can see the reason for the absence. Don't you ever give you're brain a holiday? You may have seen my posts regarding my new Triton router that I bought for my table, I nearly had a panic attack when I misread the instructions and thought that I wouldn't be able to use my Nikilift, fortunately I can, even though the new machine is a lot bigger than it's predecessor I had fortunately made several threaded holes for adjustment. Regarding you're dogs name, our cat is called PUSHCA the reason being when we had a pet door fitted, she had difficulty in using it so we kept saying "push cat" and that got abbreviated to pushca! Nice to have you back Niki
You're Ozzie mate,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Niki

That looks like a safe way to cut small parts on a table saw  BUT most tables saws are not the tool to use to cut small wood parts on ,,, the band saw,scroll saw,radio arm saw,chop saw,a sharp razor hand saw,etc. are great tools to use for that job  but any port in a storm will do if that's all you have on hand... 

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Niki,

Good tips...

Thank you!


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you for your kind replies

Harry
Yes, I seen your new router...isn't it make you happy like a kid that got a new toy...at least, I'm like that...

About Pusha, in Polish it means "Woolen Ball"...when she was small, she looked like that and my wife's sister decided to call her Pusha. When she was 4 months old, my wife took her from Poland to Japan and later she moved with us to Israel and back to Poland. Thank you mate.

BJ
Maybe you are correct but, I don't have even ONE of the tools you mentioned above...

niki


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry
Yes, I seen your new router...isn't it make you happy like a kid that got a new toy...at least, I'm like that..."

Niki, I am a kid (albeit) an old one, with a new toy, and what a toy it is. If I win big on the lotteries, I will GIVE one to all those who post regularly on this forum.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . . BUT most tables saws are not the tool to use to cut small wood parts on ,,, but any port in a storm will do if that's all you have on hand...


Ditto on both points.
There are better (or at least safer) tools for detail work than a table saw.
But -- I HAVE seen times when I was in a hurry and the table saw was handy -
have scars on three fingertips to prove it  

Just got my first band saw (anniversary gift) so I figure any small parts jigs I make will be for it.

But -- if I had a lot of small parts to cut -- and either needed *or just wanted* to use the table saw --- your jig would clearly be a *good* way to go.
WISH I had had something like it last January


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Just got my first *band saw* (anniversary gift) so I figure any small parts jigs I make will be for it.


Druggie,

Here is something I learned the hard way doing small parts on the band saw...

Get a piece of cardboard, like from the back of a note pad, cut straight into the middle of it on your BS and stop in the middle, then turn BS OFF.

*Next time you want to cut small parts:*
*1.* Slide cardboard back into the band saw.
*2. * Tape it down to the table.
*3. * Turn on band saw.
*4.* Make your small part cuts. (nothing will fall in around the blade and cause problems!)
*5. * Turn off, remove cardboard, store in a nice drawer, and you're back to normal!

It works like a charm!

*Glad you had a Happy Anniversary!!*


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Niki,

As always, a very nice job and shows once again what can be done in the name of expanded options in the small shop.

Thanks agian for sharing yet another great project.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Harry
You did not see me when I got the Hitachi to the hotel in Japan...first I had to switch it ON and I did not care what the people in the next room will say, I just had to hear it...it was the most beautiful music that I heard in my life....
I wish you a very pleasent time with the new Triton.

Dragstore Cowboy and Bob
Thank you so much. The only cutting machine that I have is the table saw and I have to use it for any cut....safely...

Today, I made small improvement, here it is


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

simplenik said:


> ...The only cutting machine that I have is the table saw and I have to use it for any cut....


I hear you -- 
I have always been primarily a portable tool (electric drill, circular saw, jig saw, router etc) person - partly by choice - and partly by budgetary and space constraints. The benchtop 'table' saw has been for years the only 'stationery' tool in my arsenal -- unless you count a router table.

Sometimes I think it might be fun to have a 'New Yankee Workshop' -- where you have a specific machine for every specific task.
But then other times I think half the fun is finding a way to use the tools you *have* to do the things you need.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> But then other times I think half the fun is finding a way to use the tools you *have* to do the things you need.


DC,

No truer words......

That would make a good sig line


----------

